# Ejari registeration



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

I have wen told by the landlord that I have to register my rent contract on ejari. He didn't give any details though. Where can I do that and which documents are required ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Yocal (Sep 29, 2012)

Take the following documents to a typing center:

a) Copy of the title deed 
b) Your tenancy contract
c) Copy of the landlord’s passport 
d) Copy of the tenant’s passport and visa page 
e) DEWA number of the property 

Earlier there has been referred to: EJARI FAQs | Frequently Asked Questions about EJARI

// Yoc.


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you so much for the quick response. What is typing center? where can I find it?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vildadalen said:


> Thank you so much for the quick response. What is typing center? where can I find it?


Where do you live?


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

In Garhoud area


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

vildadalen said:


> In Garhoud area


Just google typing centres Garhoud, you'll get a list. I've noticed there are even kiosks opening up in malls now. Mercato in Jumeirah has one so I am wondering if there might be one in Deira CC too?


----------



## vildadalen (Jan 12, 2013)

Thank you so much BedouGirl. I have found one in Bensokat mall near al rashydiah. However the needed a security deposit proof from Dewa and I had to visit Dewa main office near al wafi mall. I find they have typing services an they offer ejari registration. I was lucky and saved some time and energy. It must be the power of Christmas  





BedouGirl said:


> Just google typing centres Garhoud, you'll get a list. I've noticed there are even kiosks opening up in malls now. Mercato in Jumeirah has one so I am wondering if there might be one in Deira CC too?


----------

